# Man dies in Destin powerboat wreck yesterday.



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Was anyone there? Not many details on NWF daily news. Please keep the family's involved in your prayers.

Link http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/dies-51648-powerboat-wreck.html


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

hate to here that prayers to the family


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Horrible to hear, but I have always wondered when this was going to happen, after years and years of seeing this during boat week. The number of go fast boats pushed together, usually when I saw them go by Norrigea point, and crab island they where holding their beers in the air, topless women screaming. Not all, but most of the "captains" ego maniacs, challenging other "captains" to race. Mix this together with novice boaters, jet ski rentals, pontoon boats, it was bound to happen.

We were always worried about a go fast hauling ass loosing control and running right into a crowd of anchored boats at crab island.

Also heard of the jet skier that was run into by a go fast this past week.

Prayers to the family for their loss.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well-known and -respected family in Destin. How many people have died or been injured on the Emerald Coast this year? I can think of a bunch.

Bigone, if we are thinking of the same incident, I don't think the boater was to blame in the jetski "accident."


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, to die on the water is not a way I would ever want to go!!! Prayers for the family and others on the boat!!!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Whether alcohol or something else was involved, the fact remains that the FWC and CG could write HUNDREDS (couple hundred on Blue Angle Show or Crab Island weekends) BWI on any given weekend. Generally they write NONE. 

Billd


----------



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

Awful. Prayers sent.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah..Bigone, The jet-ski'er ran into the back of the go fast boat...

Always hate to hear someone get hurt out on the water,or killed... I always try to look around every chance I get for other boaters/jet ski'ers... Seen a rental hobie? (maybe) sailboat clip the corner of a piling earlier at the beach...Because they were'nt paying attention when they were coming back to the beach..


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Seen another boat upside down leaving crab island today at 5 o'clock right at the no wake zone anybody have any details


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

From the responses on the NW FL Daily News article; the guy was a local by the name of Tommy Shelton.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Man, to die on the water is not a way I would ever want to go!!! Prayers for the family and others on the boat!!!


That or fire are my two biggest fears...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Starlifter said:


> From the responses on the NW FL Daily News article; the guy was a local by the name of Tommy Shelton.


You said it first. I think his father died in a plane crash in Iowa two or three years ago. Just awful.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jet Ski Accident*



aroundthehorn said:


> Well-known and -respected family in Destin. How many people have died or been injured on the Emerald Coast this year? I can think of a bunch.
> 
> *Bigone, if we are thinking of the same incident, I don't think the boater was to blame in the jetski "accident."*


*
*

Speaking of which, has anyone read/heard of a followup?

Didn't mean to 'jack' the thread.

My prayers go out for the family. C2


----------

